# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  TOYOTA AURIS 2007 ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΡΕΛΑΝΤΙ

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Τον τελευταίο μήνα όταν το αμάξι είναι κρύο μέχρι να ανεβάσει σιγά σιγά θερμοκρασία η μηχανή το ρελαντί μου όχι συνέχεια αλλά σπασμοδικά μου κάνει...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

